# Habanos Inventory Thread



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

All of this talk of a drought I'm sure has some of us panicked, and our minds may have wandered to a post-Habanos world. I imagine that for us, it will be kind of like The Road Warrior, where roving bands of BOTL travel the blasted landscape in search of Habanos and will loot and pillage their way into any remaining stash, as the world crumbles around us. Okay, maybe not quite that bad. 

Still, talk of a shortage made me crack open the cooler and take stock. It left me wondering, if you were stuck with what you're sitting on today, how long could you last? Made me assess my smoking, how often I dig into certain sticks, and what I would change if I had to ration my sticks. By my calculations, I can make it a good eight months based on my current smoking rate. 

How long can you guys hold out during the Great Habano Famine of Aught-Ten? :target::target::target::target::target:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Habanos famine? I guess I have not been paying attention.What's the scoop?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Famine indeed Time to lift the embargo if this administration does one good thing that would be it!
:hurt::hurt::hurt:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Breakaway500 said:


> Habanos famine? I guess I have not been paying attention.What's the scoop?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/280000-green-tape-light-box.html

Not any shortage on the production end...but we're just hypothetically speaking here, if we Americans were all "cut off" from the Habanos pipeline, how long could we last with our smokes before we all went mad?


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Why does this have to happen when I make my first order? There went the first time Ive ever done my Christmas shopping before December. How long before Customs uniforms come with swastika's on the sleeves? Or how long before our imagination puts them there?


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

For me it would only last a little over an hour!:sad:


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

For me at my current rate probably about 1-1 1/2 years. Since I also smoke some NCs and my rate of smoking really drops off once it gets cold out. 

If this stuff keeps going on I am really going to have to start to ration my cubans and start smoking more NCs. 

I have also been trying to take up the pipe lately but that is proving to be a harder task than I thought...


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Oh,I see....well. Most of my CC's are sleeping,hoping to some day emerge,like a majestic butterfly...and then...burned! Ha! Such is the fate of all good cigars. If I had to live off only my CC's...I would not live long,I am afraid.. I pray the Opus pipeline never runs dry..


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

TXsmoker said:


> Why does this have to happen when I make my first order? There went the first time Ive ever done my Christmas shopping before December. How long before Customs uniforms come with swastika's on the sleeves? Or how long before our imagination puts them there?


I agree it is very excessive, along with other procedures brought to you by the Department of Homeland Security. The thing is, I get the sense that they don't set out to be oppressive about it, but are just kind of feeling their way along the whole time. Other folks are more skeptical than I am and see bad motives...I on the other hand just see a poorly-executed post 9-11 security apparatus, that can only respond to terrorist threats by unfortunately ever ramping up how invasive they need to get on the vast, huge majority of us who are innocent, decent folks.

The worst part is is that while we all are frustrated with customs or in line at the airport, and the feds are pouring billions of more dollars into new security measures, more shifts to scan and examine every foreign package, and our collective nerves fray at home, the stupid effing terrorists in a cave who spent a few thousand bucks to send an explosive printer cartridge through the mail are laughing their asses off. Every time they do something, they force us to spend billions of dollars, so many hours, and so much frustration from people, trying to counter them. At a certain point I feel like we're giving them exactly what they want by making people feel exhausted and making the gov't spend ever more money and resources trying to stop them. It's a vicious cycle.

Anyway, as far as cigars are concerned, I'm afraid we smokers have just been caught up in this ever-expanding net and sad cycle. It remains to be seen whether we'll find a way around this new obstacle, but it's frustrating and sad to say the least.

Anyway, there's my rant for the day. Back to Habanos!!! :smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You guys are really making more out of this than it is. A month hasn't even passed since this started. There will always be a way to get contraband in. There exists a black market for everything. Look at the drug problem in America how do you think that gets in? It will cost my the Epic sales are over for now at least anyways. But alternatives will come into fruition. Your forgetting that just like drugs this is a multi billion dollar business.
:new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic:
:new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You guys are really making more out of this than it is. A month hasn't even passed since this started. There will always be a way to get contraband in. There exists a black market for everything. Look at the drug problem in America how do you think that gets in? It will cost my the Epic sales are over for now at least anyways. But alternatives will come into fruition. Your forgetting that just like drugs this is a multi billion dollar business.
> :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic:
> :new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:


Lol I think you're onto something here Tony...we can adopt some tactics from all of those Mexican drug smugglers. Who wants to start digging a tunnel under the border that we can move boxes and boxes of Habanos through? Seems more efficient than being a "Habano Mule" as was discussed in another thread, and probably a lot less painful...


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Chris R said:


> For me at my current rate probably about 1-1 1/2 years. Since I also smoke some NCs and my rate of smoking really drops off once it gets cold out.
> 
> If this stuff keeps going on I am really going to have to start to ration my cubans and start smoking more NCs.


This is pretty much my situation as well, although I probably won't be taking up the pipe.

On another note, I think it's way too early to be drawing doom and gloom conclusions. Yes, it doesn't look good right now, but maybe things will ease up. One can only hope. I'm feeling really sorry for you guys who have had your parcels seized. That really sucks.
At least, as a Canadian, there are other options, although the cost will be significantly higher.
Here's hoping that the net isn't all inclusive and that most of you who are waiting on parcels don't get stung. If anything, maybe you can draw some hope from Tarks and my experience. We both had shipments come through to the US sucessfully recently.
Keep us posted.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Personally i am going to start hording those J.R Alternative Be-Hikes!

:hurt::hurt::hurt:
uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*I may need to start making more friends in Germany!*


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I may need to start making more friends in Germany!*


Hey, thats an idea. Ive got a cousin living in Germany. Hmm, he is an anti smoker though...


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Hey, thats an idea. Ive got a cousin living in Germany. Hmm, he is an anti smoker though...


*
May have to pay a bit more for shipping but it may get you through till light gets brighter!*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

On hand I could last about 24 months but then I can buy them locally if I run out & want to pay a shitload. This is running on the assumption I dont bomb anyone in the meantime, which is not going to happen. LOL.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Im good for 3-4 years at my rate of smoking.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am good for a long time at my current rate. Besides, this is a blip, things will either loosen up, or the vendors will find a way to get around it. I was thinking, how about expedited shipping? Say 2 day express shipping. It may cost a bit more, but it will be worth it. Besides, they will not be able to screen everything that comes in with 2 day shipping...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I was thinking, how about expedited shipping? Say 2 day express shipping. It may cost a bit more, but it will be worth it. Besides, they will not be able to screen everything that comes in with 2 day shipping...


One supplier I use does this if you buy just one std box, ie not an SLB or cab. This size order is shipped in an express bag, not a box. Every one shipped this way has cleared customs without duty as they go through a private bonded clearing warehouse owned by the freight company. Not sure how it works over there though.:dunno:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

running on :target:

:new_all_coholic::martini:


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

Frinkiac7 said:


> How long can you guys hold out during the Great Habano Famine of Aught-Ten? :target::target::target::target::target:


habanos...about 40 years

derrek


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cuban only not very long a year or little more maybe 1 1/2 all total maybe 6 or 7 years. Just guessing I never really count shit. I don't even know much of what I have at time I always surprise myself when I start digging.

I also think it only a blimp and am not worried, I also am not ordering until after the new year.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cuban only not very long a year or little more maybe 1 1/2 all total maybe 6 or 7 years. Just guessing I never really count shit. I don't even know much of what I have at time I always surprise myself when I start digging.

I also think it only a blimp and am not worried, I also am not ordering until after the new year.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

I have around 100+ sticks on hand. Recently I smoke few a week. I could probably last a year +/- few months.

Let's hope my test order from few days ago makes it here.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*There may be a positive side to this.......if the buying slows down just think of the sales ads that will be popping up in the next 6 to 12 months! :drum:*

*I probably only burn a couple CC a week. They're generally my weekend pleasure so I can last a few weeks anyway before I go postal!*


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I have to let mine age until I can smoke them. So by the time you guys run out, mine will just be coming around!!!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

1 week geeez:faint:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't have many about 150 or so. I was counting on stocking up for the holiday sales. I am so worried about it that my uncle Pat stopped by and i lit up two more. Screw Customs!:bitchslap::bitchslap::bitchslap:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

This thread made me go and do a little housekeeping and inventory checking... Stuff that is smokable is probably about a year or so, but using the NC's as filler I could stretch about 2 years... Summer would be tough though as I enjoy things twice as much :faint:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I am sure the vendors will start private labeling their cubans and send them as Dominicans. The vendors have more too loose than the consumers, if Homeland Security is shutting the shipments down.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I know everyone says "trust your vendor," but just imagine the greater likelihood of fakes coming in through unbanded/unboxed cigars. Even if your vendor wasn't aware of it. 

I for one, would have to be really, really desperate before I bought unbanded cigars sight-unseen. I think I'd start taking my chances with "smuggling" on trips abroad myself before I bought unbanded smokes.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*I have dealt with a vendor that ships that way, de-banded and shipped in generic boxes. I was a little skeptical at first but once the empty boxes and bands arrived I was able to match some of the bands up on a a few of the debanded sticks so I felt a little better about what had transpired. After burning a few I can say it was just a pita to do a handy work and re-band them. If I have to go back to that vendor I'll check them close and not even mess with the bands next time.* *It's not like I'm trying to resell them to pay my mortgage. Who cares if it has a band or not if the price is right and all the signs* *don't lie*.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> I know everyone says "trust your vendor," but just imagine the greater likelihood of fakes coming in through unbanded/unboxed cigars. Even if your vendor wasn't aware of it.
> 
> I for one, would have to be really, really desperate before I bought unbanded cigars sight-unseen. I think I'd start taking my chances with "smuggling" on trips abroad myself before I bought unbanded smokes.


Dont they have the trade mark triple cap??? Seems to me thats hard to fake


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A trusted vendor is just that a trusted vendor in the old days they all came unbanded. There was no internet we ordered by fax or phone. We had to be referred by someone and had to pay fee's for the pleasure of being a member. And guarantee we wold by so many boxes a year.
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A trusted vendor is just that a trusted vendor in the old days they all came unbanded. There was no internet we ordered by fax or phone. We had to be referred by someone and had to pay fee's for the pleasure of being a member. And guarantee we wold by so many boxes a year.
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Youve been playing Black Jack again I see ound::bitchslap::bitchslap::bitchslap::focus::focus:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

rob51461 said:


> Youve been playing Black Jack again I see ound::bitchslap::bitchslap::bitchslap::focus::focus:


:rofl:ound::rofl: ound::rofl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> Youve been playing Black Jack again I see ound::bitchslap::bitchslap::bitchslap::focus::focus:


I had it up yo $33,000 and lost it all.
Just like cigars easy come easy go.
So what's everyone crying about,
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I had it up yo $33,000 and lost it all.
> Just like cigars easy come easy go.
> So what's everyone crying about,
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


You got $4000 now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> You got $4000 now.


So your the one !
Thanks my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So your the one !
> Thanks my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No prob.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> No prob.


Much Appreciated you are a good botl!!!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I try. Plus, I never use it. First time I went to the game room was to transfer the $$. 

On topic, I should be adding some Cubans to my collection soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> I try. Plus, I never use it. First time I went to the game room was to transfer the $$.
> 
> On topic, I should be adding some Cubans to my collection soon.


I hope so my brother with all this crap going on now i hope your order gets through!
Tough time to be a newbie in something that right now is problematic to say the least!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I hope so my brother with all this crap going on now i hope your order gets through!
> Tough time to be a newbie in something that right now is problematic to say the least!


I have no idea about my order. Tracking number doesnt show up here, but says it shipped from origin. Once it hits 21 days and I havent gotten it, Ill call and see what I can do. Untill then, I await my green tape and letter. But, Ive got a few swaps going on, and should be picking some up within our borders, and some from our northern neighbors.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't see why you couldn't just order unbanded. sure there's no fancy habanos box and band but the twang is the thang man! not the band.

as is though i'd probably last 6 months with my rate of smoking.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

The twang IS the thang, but I do like the boxes to assuage any fears about authenticity, as well as know the date. And I'm a sucker for the pretty packaging.

I think if this all blows over I'm just going to migrate to Rafael Gonzales, JLPs, and PL Panetelas...the thought of losing some great boxes of bigger, nicer, pricier smokes just makes me shudder. Whereas losing a pack of RG or whatever would suck, but at the same time, I wouldn't shed nearly as many tears.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn, enjoy your $5000 in the game room


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> TonyBrooklyn, enjoy your $5000 in the game room


Damn Martin i thought it was Warren.
Thanks much my brother appreciated.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn Martin i thought it was Warren.
> Thanks much my brother appreciated.


And it didnt last long did it. LOL, I hope you dont ever go to Vegas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> And it didnt last long did it. LOL, I hope you dont ever go to Vegas.


Oh that computer in that game-room is tighter than a clams arse past couple of weeks!:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh that computer in that game-room is tighter than a clams arse past couple of weeks!:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


Maybe it knows you have a problem and takes advantage of you? Its easy on you for a while to get you hooked, then changes tactics. Computers are sneaky like that, :spy:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Tony is just losing his shorts!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes they got pinched!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I forgot how to donate gameroom cash to compulsive losers like Tony???


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

At the rate I smoke I'm good for 28 years.:banana:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I forgot how to donate gameroom cash to compulsive losers like Tony???


No you didn't your just cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:eyebrows::kiss::focus:mg:op2:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No you didn't your just cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :eyebrows::kiss::focus:mg:op2:


Tell me how and I will get you up from $0 in your pot :eyebrows:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No you didn't your just cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :eyebrows::kiss::focus:mg:op2:


*ZERO !...........as in $0!

Hello, my name is Tony and I have a game room cash problem.:help:*


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

We need to have an intervention.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Tell me how and I will get you up from $0 in your pot :eyebrows:





Perfecto Dave said:


> *ZERO !...........as in $0!
> 
> Hello, my name is Tony and I have a game room cash problem.:help:*





Scardinoz said:


> We need to have an intervention.


Thanks for your concerns gentleman. But it is the only gambling i do these days. Its make believe and safe.
:focus:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for your concerns gentleman. But it is the only gambling i do these days. Its make believe and safe.
> :focus:


I am reading : :help:


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Speaking of inventory, just got myself a 2006 Cohiba EL Piramide, 2007 Edmundo Dantes, and 2 Behike 52s. Wanted to get a little taste before I plop any money down for more of any/all.

But for all of that, I still only have enough inventory in habano crop to last me maybe a month or two tops if I were to smoke CCs exclusively. I was planning on buying more soon, but looks like I have more time to save up


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Krish the Fish said:


> Speaking of inventory, just got myself a 2006 Cohiba EL Piramide, 2007 Edmundo Dantes, and 2 Behike 52s. Wanted to get a little taste before I plop any money down for more of any/all.
> 
> But for all of that, I still only have enough inventory in habano crop to last me maybe a month or two tops if I were to smoke CCs exclusively. I was planning on buying more soon, but looks like I have more time to save up


Those are awful years. You better send them to me so you don't experience a bad smoke


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for your concerns gentleman. But it is the only gambling i do these days. Its make believe and safe.
> :focus:


*
Just showin' the love :hippie:.....that's all!*

:grouphug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Those are awful years. You better send them to me so you don't experience a bad smoke


What did you do with Coop the scary clown?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Dammit Scott, you just made spill my coke all over my keyboard. I'm screwed now when all the keys start sticking.

.....much better than the clown!
*


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What did you do with Coop the scary clown?


He took a vacation for a bit. Figured with the holidays I should change my Avatar to something more festive.....:tongue:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Dammit Scott, you just made spill my coke all over my keyboard. I'm screwed now when all the keys start sticking.
> 
> .....much better than the clown!
> *


Too funny!!! you sure the keys are sticking from the coke :eyebrows:


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm sitting at around 800 Cuban's in my humidor so I'm good for about 6 years. I can always order more too though since I'm in Canada, just have to be prepared to pay.


----------

